

To be an angel investor with $100,000, why not start your own Y Combinator clone? - rms
http://y2combinator.picwing.com/

======
rms
It's a lot of money to diversify the AngelConf strategy into anything but
gambling. With three people putting up $100,000 or a generous State
Government, anyone can start their own YC clone. There will always be the
n-bucket list of startups that don't get into their seed program of choice. I
think the long tail could go down surprisingly far in this case, especially as
you started to move outside of software.

